# Rock Trying To Be Like YM!



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Haha, I like this title. YM is always changing his routine every few weeks based on his time, life and how he feels. That's what I'm going to try and do here. I feel I try different "programs" and I keep with it till I hurt myself because I don't allow myself the room to back off and change something. So now this is all based on what I feel my body can handle. For example, the rest of this week will most likely be higher reps and not going to failure, give my elbow some breathing room. 

My diet will still be the same unless I start putting unwanted weight back on. I still plan to run or do the elliptical 3-4 times a week. If it's after a weight session I'll up the intensity and not go over 16 min.


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

I say we boycott this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

What?!?!? Why, I did good with my last one.


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

Ive grown comfortable with your other one. 

I know it is my opinion that matters when deciding journals, too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice wo Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rock


Haha, I can see all of those. Cool!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Alright Du510, I'll go back to other journal!


----------



## Du (Jan 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright Du510, I'll go back to other journal!


 
 

Sorry, Im not being too serious about any of this. Its obviously your journal and you have the right to do as you wish with it. 

If you want to use this new one, please dont use my opinion against that.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Im not being too serious about any of this. Its obviously your journal and you have the right to do as you wish with it.
> 
> If you want to use this new one, please dont use my opinion against that.



Well, you already fucked this one up man...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, you already fucked this one up man...



Haha!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn straight he fucked it up  But no reason to switch journals, we'll continue in my other. We can BS in this one


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

Who the fuck is YM?  Yo mama?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 4, 2005)

I think he means Yellow Moomba.


And if you change your workouts up every few weeks, how do you gauge how well your progressing or which one is working well for you ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I think he means Yellow Moomba.
> 
> 
> And if you change your workouts up every few weeks, how do you gauge how well your progressing or which one is working well for you ?


And we have a winner! Yes, I mean Yellow Moomba. Gauge progress by body comp. Some things will stay relatively the same, reps and sets will vary though. If I do BP one week and fail at 135 for 6 reps and 3 weeks later do the same exercise and fail at 9 reps then I guess I'm progressing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And we have a winner! Yes, I mean Yellow Moomba. Gauge progress by body comp. Some things will stay relatively the same, reps and sets will vary though. If I do BP one week and fail at 135 for 6 reps and 3 weeks later do the same exercise and fail at 9 reps then I guess I'm progressing




YO MOMMA!!

   I just saw this thread.    I guess it won't last for long.   As far as changing things up.   I have MAJOR GOALS like:

Deadlift 500
Squat 225 x 25 
Weighted Dips bw +90 x 10 

I change up my program every couple weeks in order to reach my goals and to cater to whatever life brings for that week.   I normally like set routines but gauging on how my body feels I have the flexibility to change my workout whenever I feel it necessary and not feel bad about it.   Especially since I play competitive sports, it seems every couple weeks a different muscle group is more sore than than another muscle group so I change my routine for the week to avoid injuries.

As Rock said - as long as I am making progress as far as lifting the same weight for more reps OR upping the weight and using the same reps - I'm happy


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yep Boycott


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yep Boycott


Hey, you don't have to boycott!!! I gave it up, give me *some* credit LOL


----------

